# stinger hooks on spinnerbaits



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All

Lots of spinner bait action happening around Canberra. Looking at Victors last post http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5513 he caught a beautiful yellow on spinner without the after market stinger hook. As a rule of thumb I have always added stinger hooks following some advise that yellow belly tend to follow behind and nibble the back, the addition of the stinger greatly adds to hook up's.......so what do you guys do to your spinnerbaits?

And for those cuirious about what a stinger is, see picture.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good poll Ash - I was talking to Funda about exactly that this morning. I'll let him give the rundown...but on his advice, for cod anyway, no stingers for me :wink:


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

sounds like a good idea. only problem i see is that it would snag easier when casted into thick snag. ill probably give it a go for bass with small spinnerbaits. where do u get those hooks from?

Jay


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Jay said:


> sounds like a good idea. only problem i see is that it would snag easier when casted into thick snag. ill probably give it a go for bass with small spinnerbaits. where do u get those hooks from?
> 
> Jay


I havent snagged yet, but I guess it does make it less snag resistant. I can only find them in my local tackle shops, havent located any in Big-w or k-mart. If you say stinger hook to your tackle shop guy they will help you.....However wait for Funda's response as it seems he is not keen on them and he is the guru......so i might take mine off depending what he has to say.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I fit a stinger hook to all my spinnerbaits, and the hook up rate improved considerably after doing so.

Snagging more often is the price you pay for the improved chance of catching more fish.

Chris


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

never used stingers and had plenty of success on spinnerbaits, 
however im sure hookup rates would increase on smaller bass, yellas and reddies if you were to use a stinger.

when fishing for cod we want to keep things simple for a quick and easy release. stinger hooks down a cods throat could become an issue, and believe me an average cod can completely engulf most spinnerbaits.

each to their own but for me i dont see the point unless im targeting smaller fish.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I only buy Smak Pro Select spinnerbaits and they all come with the stinger hook attached, I recently put up a similar post on ausfish and discovered that these hooks are called Siwash Hooks, pretty expensive at 85c each. 
http://lureworld.com.au/products.php?category=1046


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> never used stingers and had plenty of success on spinnerbaits,
> however im sure hookup rates would increase on smaller bass, yellas and reddies if you were to use a stinger.
> endquote
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

fishtales said:


> Fishing Man said:
> 
> 
> > never used stingers and had plenty of success on spinnerbaits,
> ...


yeah, i agree that it will increase hookup rates

however the point i was making is if a fish isnt big enough to swallow or near swallow a slowly rolled spinnerbait then is it even worth catching.
as for the cod thing, my only concern is if it went into that little toungy thing down the fishes throat that bait hooks are extremely difficult to remove from. 
I guess debarbing the hooks would help in this regard,

interesting topic, i might even get a stinger hook or two now and see how they go, thats if i can be patient enough to drop the lipless cranks and tie on a spinnerbait hehe.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I always use stinger hooks on my spinnerbaits as it helps in hooking the fish. They don't need to take much of a bite to get hooked as they would without them. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

I never ever use stingers I hate them with a passion :lol:

I can never understand why anyone would want to make a virtually snag proof lure into a mongrel of a thing that snags up very easily, I fish spinnerbaits into very heavy cover and stingers are a real pain, but if you're trolling open water then I say go for it.

My hook up ratio with single hooks is extremely good on MC's , in fact it is so good I have not used a hard body lure for more than 2 years.

There are heaps of little tweaks you can do to SB's to get better hook exposure away from the blades, ask me when we're on the water and I'll show you :wink:

Spinnerbaits are a reaction lure designed to entice an aggressive strike and it works, cant say I've ever had a cod lightly nip at the skirt or gently inhale a SB.

Also I've seen a few people who insist on stingers catching fish that get hooked by the main hook only to have the stinger lodged in the eye of the fish, C&R on cod to me is a best practice scenario meaning that I try to minimise injury/stress on the fish to a point I'm almost fanatical about it.

Stingers are shit, chuck em in the bin :lol: :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts Allan. The guy at the shop told me about them for yellow belly, but I can understand the C&R in regards to cod.......I will keep the stingers on my smaller SB's for bass and yellow, but when I hunt for cod i will not use them at all.......however keen to see your trick when I catch you on the water.

Ash


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts Allan. The guy at the shop told me about them for yellow belly, but I can understand the C&R in regards to cod.......I will keep the stingers on my smaller SB's for bass and yellow, but when I hunt for cod i will not use them at all.......however keen to see your trick when I catch you on the water.
> 
> Ash


Same goes for bass no stinger required.That second hook swing round can[does]do damage.As Allan said spinnerbiats are a reaction lure bass hit them hard.If you missing hits slow your retrive.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

It has been interesting reading everyone's take on stinger hooks. I generally use crankbaits,and SP's and only resort to trying spinnerbaits when they fail to generate interest.

But, I have caught a heap of fish with them, and have never injured a fish due to the stinger hook. Remember- it is only a single hook, and I just can't see how they would injure a fish more than a set of trebles would.

Chris


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

fishtales said:


> It has been interesting reading everyone's take on stinger hooks. I generally use crankbaits,and SP's and only resort to trying spinnerbaits when they fail to generate interest.
> 
> But, I have caught a heap of fish with them, and have never injured a fish due to the stinger hook. *Remember- it is only a single hook, and I just can't see how they would injure a fish more than a set of trebles would.*
> 
> Chris


Interseting comment Chris, I did get in the habit of removing the front treble from my HB lures but more for snag resistance, but I can see why a HB lure with trebles could cause more/same damage than a stinger attached. I guess if the fish takes the main hook of a SB or the front hook of a HB then the risk is there for either the stinger or the rear treble to do some damage. However I do agree with Allan regarding the mighty MC, I will not put the stingers on the SB that I have for cod hunting.

Some good points of views comming across....keep em coming.

Ash


----------

